# Inspired to wash the 481sl



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

Yep, nice day for a bike wash, and after reading the 481 review posted by peterpen I got all inspired to give mine a well deserved scrub.  

No before, only after pics.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

She sure is purdy. I washed my 461 yesterday. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*Pretty bike but scary workstand clamping style!!!*

nmnmnmnmnmnm


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Thanks*

Not to worry though. I don't keep it tight


WBC


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

WBC said:


> Not to worry though. I don't keep it tight
> 
> 
> WBC


i don't think it's about how tight that clamp is, so much as it is what you're clamping. clamp the seat tube, or even the saddle post, instead of the top tube. never never the top tube.


----------

